# OMG! I spilled my gentian violet! Help?



## luckydogcafe (Sep 25, 2004)

ummmmm, i'm a loser! I went to open my bottle of GV and the lid was not on tight, dumped it all over my bathroom! It's on my white ceramic tile and grout, the wood cabinet, the linoleum floor (white of course) and the countertop. I've been using some fingernail polish remover which works, but I'm out of it now, and my bleach when diluted didn't work and it's gone now too.

i have two small kids, one of whom is sick so i'm trying to avoid leaving just to get this stuff. does anyone have a solution that's maybe already in my house?

if not, anything else? i'll leave if i have to i guess. otherwise we'll be redecorating our bathroom in a nice shade of violet!


----------



## doulajill (Jan 7, 2006)

My grandmother swears by a product called "Vivid" to get GV out. She got it out of my aunt's white carpet and off her white wicker using it. You can find it with the color-safe bleaches. She used it weeks after it was spilled. The only thing it may not work on might be the grout because it is so porous. You will need alot of Vivid so stock up (it's also wonderful to get breastpoop stains out of clothing).

good luck!!


----------



## luckydogcafe (Sep 25, 2004)

well the vivid didn't help the tile, bleach got it out. but, i will say the vivid most definitely worked on the clothes! holy cow! thanks for the info, a life, or at least clothes, saver. thanks again!


----------

